# Cast netting out of SPSP



## michael1 (Feb 26, 2014)

I plan on fishing out of Sandy Point State Park this summer. Where should I look to cast net bunker? Thanks.

Michael


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

One think to think of, SPSP has a real slow slope out. So, you will need to walk out a ways. Then you have fisherman who will be casting around you (since the fishing area is not that big). I have never seen anyone doing it, but then you might find something good to do.

One question though, is it legal to cast nets for bunker???

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes it is , read my comments from tidalfish http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/371329-Where-to-catch-bait-with-cast-net


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

The best place would be at the docks by the ramps. Not very good from beach or jetty.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stan, it's legal to use a cast net to gather bait as Andrew has said, But, you still got to be careful about it. Bunker I believe are still legal to use as bait, haven't heard otherwise, but Herring are not or even to possess. MD closed the seasons on them a couple of years ago & now they're protected. 
So, depending on when a person is tossing a net, there's the potential to catch Herring, particularly early in the season. Get caught with Herring by the NRP & I'm sure it will be costly. If you catch your own bait, be sure you know what you're catching!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I would try around the backside by the boat ramp. Can't say I have ever gotten bunker back there but I have loaded up with spot in the summer


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Can't say I have ever gotten bunker back there but I have loaded up with spot in the summer[/QUOTE]
cool i will have to remember that the next time i am at spsp


----------

